# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  No Hypnagogic Imagery

## Duo

Hello,

I can go into SP at the right time in my sleep cycle and everything, but when I reach SP, no matter how long I wait, no HI appears (This includes sounds, tactile sensations, vibrations, images, everything except the numbness of SP), 
I just lie there still and numb watching the light patterns until I fall asleep or get tired of being still and move again, help?

----------


## XeL

I doubt you're in SP then. Numbness doesn't equal sleep paralysis.

----------


## Duo

What is the numbness then? I go all numb and focusing on the lights does make my body sort of 'drift off' but once I realise, it comes flying back to me.

----------


## Duo

Last night I noticed some unusual things which happen to the light patterns, first thing is, if I concentrate on the lights for a time, I start predicting what they will do or thinking about what they will do next, and then what I predicted actaully happens and I see it with my own eyes as I would see the other lights. But eventually I snap back to reality and the "fake" lights have gone and have been replaced with the "real" lights. What is going on there? 
Secondly, if I am thinking about something, occasionaly I will see the crude white shape of it made of lights appear in the field, though this could be another form of the thing that I discribed earlier.
Also, some of the light patterns have geometric shapes, for instance last night there was a large glowing ball that sprouted a halo made of about two overlayed grids of diamonds, is that still the lights, or is it something else?

----------


## JDKendall

Yeah, I don't think you're hitting SP. You can't just "get tired of being still and move again." It's sleep PARALYSIS, meaning even if you wanted to move, you couldn't. As for the numbness, it's probably just from laying on one side for so long and not moving. Like if your leg is being cramped for a while, it starts to go numb. Also, the light patterns you're seeing ARE hypnagogic imagery. The sounds, vibrations, tactile sensations, etc. are hypnagogic hallucinations. There's a difference between HI and HH.

----------


## Duo

Not much of what you've said makes any sense. 
If you can't move then how do you get back out of it again? 
Also the numbness is in my whole body, not one side, and everything else on this site says that light patterns are a seperate thing, and that hypnagogic imagery is not seperate to hypnagogic hallunications, but rather a subset of it.

----------


## JDKendall

In order to get out of SP, you have to wake yourself up. There are several techniques of doing that, which can be found with a simple google search. Even if your whole body IS going numb, like XeL said, numbness doesn't equal Sleep Paralysis. Perhaps you are getting close to SP, but you're not there yet. What I meant by HH and HI are two different things, is that you were classifying things that you would normally only get when you hit full sleep paralysis as HI. Those things aren't imagery, they are HALLUCINATIONS. Hence tactile hallucinations, visual hallucinations, auditory hallucinations. I think you need to do a little more research into WILDs.

----------


## Duo

Ahh I understand you now, just misread what you said before  :Cheeky:  so, how do I get to full SP from where I am now?

----------


## ah19

I have the same problem, Duo. As soon as I make any progress from the numbness, I realize it and everything stops. I don't even get excited, I just realize that something is happening and it ends.

----------


## JDKendall

Keep doing what you're doing. Don't move just because you get tired of being still.

----------


## Duo

ah19 has it down, I can make progress of forgetting about my body, but eventaully I realise it, and my body snaps back to me.

----------


## Reinhardt

try different techniques and find one that works best for you and go through alot of posts regarding "WILD"

----------


## chitrarth

who the hell told you to look for sleep paralysis ? i think that is the only reason you are not successfully done wild yet. sleep paralysis (REM atonia) will come when you are already in your dream .and stop looking for that just relax and move further .i have seen many many posts where people teach wrong about wake initiated lucid dreams that we have to be in sleep paralysis for lucid dream but they are either not aware what they are saying or they are having some kind of sleep disorder .i have not yet succeeded in wild but i learned from many master lucid dreamers who have atleast 100+ wilds and they told me the same thing what i am telling you. and believe me if you experience sleep paralysis in waking state you'll shit your pants out so do not even attempt for that .leave about me just go to this link you will get the correct answer to your question
http://www.dreamviews.com/wake-initi...explained.html

----------


## gab

This is one of the best answers about SP I have read in a while, _chitrarth._

Unfortunatelly, it's an old post, so it will be locked.

----------

